

Why Do Hackers Watch Anime? - r11t
http://www.phauna.org/~ogunden/papers/anime/anime.pdf

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I started a poll about this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1801073>

It got killed: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1801504>

So did the question asking for insight as to why it got killed.

<shrug>

I really don't understand HackerNews at times. I watch with decreasing
interest to see the fate of this comment.

FWIW - I've never watched Anime. I'd be interested to know how it correlates
with people here, but I guess I now won't get any more information about it.

~~~
gommm
I was surprised it got killed too... Oh well sometimes it's just a question of
bad luck I guess... (and after that I find that HN has a very low tolerance on
meta submissions asking why a submission got killed)

I used to watch a lot of anime while in university because I I wanted to learn
japanese and I found the scenarios interesting. Part of what made animes
interesting was the novelty and part of it was the fact that a animes tend to
have complex stories that are not overly simplified black and white conflicts.

After a couple years of watching around 10 hours a week I got a bit tired of
most stories though and once I came to Japan I stopped watching altogether. It
was mostly a question of time, I started working full time, didn't have the
motivation of watching it to immerse myself in Japanese (since I could hear
the language all around me) and I didn't have the time to search for the
diamond in the rough among new animes....

EDIT: I said that a lot of animes had complex stories but looking back, I
think it's selection bias on my part I only really remember fondly the best
series and forgot the other ones...

------
jaddison
If I don't watch anime, does that mean I'm not a hacker?

